# General > Films >  The new Hobbit

## essex boy

Am I the only person who thinks that the new hobbit film lost its mystical charm being in 3d? I think it would be better in just 'old school' film. ::

----------


## flint

I absolutely agree with you Essex boy.. The story was good enough but it just didn't feel like I was watching a movie..

----------


## Teal

I don't like 3D in general. It is too strenuous on the eyes. 2D is fine & is not entirely without 3D cues anyway (such as depth of field & occlusion).

----------


## Khloe

I haven't seen it yet but I generally liked the Hobbit movie so, I guess it would be biased on my part.  :Wink:

----------


## Graham Usher

The Hobbit is currently showing in 2D mode also in Thurso this week

----------

